# 3-style optimized for OH



## Aergyl (Sep 25, 2022)

So I've been working on a 3-style sheet with algorithms optimized for OH for a while now and if anyone is interested I will share it here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8h0aYh3L9AhkNUnYpmZZmNIP0Tw/edit?usp=drivesdk

It's a work in progress and I'm not done with corners yet, but most of the other parts are done.

For cases with multiple good solutions, I've tried to include them all rather than just choosing one of them.

If you have any questions, thoughts or suggestions etc. feel free to comment 

I will now explain some details that might not be obvious. First of all, for OH it seems like UR is the best buffer. I can't say for sure though, but at least I've experimented with UF as well and I did not like it as much. This probably has to do with the fact that the F/B mirror and the (diagonal) R/U mirror of all UR cycles are also UR cycles, and the fact that both z and z' (the best rotations for OH) keeps the UR buffer in the RU-layer, and can thus be utilized for making a lot of good cases.

I should probably also mention that I'm writing most slice moves as slice moves for readability, but personally I think most of them (except S') are often best executed as two moves. This can be done in two ways (for example, S can be executed as F' f or f F' and E as u' U or U u'), and the best choice depends on the specific case.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Sep 26, 2022)

I was actually just about to look up some! Great choice and good job on the website


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 27, 2022)

Aergyl said:


> So I've been working on a 3-style sheet with algorithms optimized for OH for a while now and if anyone is interested I will share it here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8h0aYh3L9AhkNUnYpmZZmNIP0Tw/edit?usp=drivesdk
> 
> It's a work in progress and I'm not done with corners yet, but most of the other parts are done.
> 
> ...


Most of the algs look nice to execute OH. RU gen 3-style would be fun to do.

Have you implemented these algs in an actual solve and have a video of you using it in a real solve.


----------



## Aergyl (Sep 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Most of the algs look nice to execute OH. RU gen 3-style would be fun to do.
> 
> Have you implemented these algs in an actual solve and have a video of you using it in a real solve.


Unfortunately I have only practiced the algorithms for the purpose of comparing them to see which are good and which aren't. It will probably take a while before I can do an actual solve with them.

I can however try to practice a few scrambles and make a video showing how the execution would look.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 27, 2022)

Aergyl said:


> Unfortunately I have only practiced the algorithms for the purpose of comparing them to see which are good and which aren't. It will probably take a while before I can do an actual solve with them.
> 
> I can however try to practice a few scrambles and make a video showing how the execution would look.


Sure sounds good.

Looking forward to your execution video.


----------



## Aergyl (Sep 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Sure sounds good.
> 
> Looking forward to your execution video.


Here it is:





Table abuse is probably faster for the last algorithm, but I can't do it consistently.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 28, 2022)

Aergyl said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the most freaking insane thing I have ever seen


----------



## Silky (Sep 28, 2022)

What are the possible applications for this?


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 28, 2022)

Silky said:


> What are the possible applications for this?


Fun.


----------



## Silky (Sep 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Fun.


Funny, but actually tho?


----------



## Samuel Baird (Sep 29, 2022)

Silky said:


> What are the possible applications for this?


There currently aren’t a ton of resources for 3bld OH. For the few competitors that only have one functioning hand this opens up being able to be more competitive in bld


----------



## Silky (Sep 29, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> There currently aren’t a ton of resources for 3bld OH. For the few competitors that only have one functioning hand this opens up being able to be more competitive in bld


Could there perhaps be application in multi-blind?


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 29, 2022)

Silky said:


> Could there perhaps be application in multi-blind?


That'd be very cool, it's a very interesting idea. However, solving two cubes at the same time (one for each hand) would be pretty tough, and you have to keep track of both cubes' letters. I'm not expecting this to be starting to used in the near future, maybe if multi-blind records start plateauing people would start to practice more and use this.


----------



## Aergyl (Sep 29, 2022)

Silky said:


> Could there perhaps be application in multi-blind?


Do you mean like saving time by solving two cubes at the same time? That's the only possible application in multi-blind I can think of It probably won't be worth it but it would look really cool!


----------



## Samuel Baird (Sep 29, 2022)

With 3 style being as speed optimized as it is, I feel like being able to solve 2 cubes simultaneously would almost always take more time than just solving 2 cubes individually. For example, Graham's most recent world record has an average exec time of 17.59 per cube, meaning that you would need to solve 2 cubes simultaneously in 35.18 or faster on average to even make it worthwhile to try.

To me, it doesn't really seem worth it to try and optimize OH algs (you would need to optimize different algs for RH and LH) when you can just stick with the method you already use for 3bld and work on optimizations like floating (which graham is in the process of) and other alg sets

Then there's also the fact that Mbld values accuracy and that doing 2 things at once is almost certainly going to trip you up


----------

